# Pedigree Chart Question



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been working on my website. I am _almost _done. I still have to put pedigrees for the kids on my breeding schedule page.

Do any of you use pedigree software you could recommend?

Free is good!

Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was using sitstay but it's not up anymore.. So I was using something else I can't remember... But it's the same as sitstay.. Google sitstay pedigree generator and it *should* come up.. That's how I found it lol


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was using sitstay but it's not up anymore.. So I was using something else I can't remember... But it's the same as sitstay.. Google sitstay pedigree generator and it *should* come up.. That's how I found it lol


Thank you for the reply. I tried using Google to find sitstay and the one you are using. I was unable to find the other generator you mentioned. I know I am asking a lot but would you mind finding it for me?

I have spent almost the whole day doing research on different generators and my brain is oatmeal now.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Not sure how savy you are with HTML code but you can create your own table and add the info.

The tags are



Within those tags you have rows ([TR][/TR]) and columns ([TD][/TD]).
You can then merge rows and columns.

Look at a pedigree on my site. Right mouse on the page and select view source. Find the 

with the pedigree information, select, copy, and paste into your website. Then work with the colors and add your text.

Simple as pie


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go 

Sorry I didn't get to this sooner.. Have been at work..
http://www.dogresources.com/pedigree/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> Not sure how savy you are with HTML code but you can create your own table and add the info.
> 
> The tags are
> 
> ...






I used to be able to make simple things with HTML codes. Now I am about as good at it as I am turning goat poop into a yummy pie. :ROFL:


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to this sooner.. Have been at work..
> http://www.dogresources.com/pedigree/


Thank you, so very much!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

YAY!!!! With ya'lls help (the link to the generator and the code advice) I finally have a (one) pedigree page.

I appreciate ya'll very much.

Here is what I ended up with...

http://www.fuss-budget-farm.com/nig...dding-schedule/admiral-camille-kids-pedigree/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great! Awesome looking pairing too


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

liz said:


> Looks great! Awesome looking pairing too


Thank you. I am so excited to have my first babies hitting the ground in the spring!


----------

